# XXX pheasant hunting



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Ryan
Just an FYI, i am not the one who needs to grow up. a man who spent 6 yrs in the Marines some in combat does not need a young upstart to tell him to grow up. If 35 miles west of Ashley is to close for comfort then you can shove it. That covers a hell of a lot of ground. If you cant even talk general areas what the hell good is to talk at all about any area of the state. I hunt all private land and the landowners give me all the intel i need. I was not scouting here at all, just offering a little intel to the folks who may be heading out. Or should we not help at all and hope they have a rough time of it. Lets all just sit around and swap spit in the showers. No thanks!! There are alot of old Marines farming in ND and i have way more invites to land than i will ever be able to hunt. And just an fyi opening weekend with gas food and lic. i spent almost 600.00 in ND thats not the 100.00 you are talking about. I really think its very childish to give XXXX on the crap you do. if specifics were given then fine but you are obsesed with the power of your little XXXX button. whats next a smiley face on a good post or a time out in the happy chair?? You know this board is getting deader and deader all the time and its now wonder.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

You're a guest of the site...Ryan is enforcing the owner's rules. You agreed to those rules when you joined as a guest.

As far as the Marine comment...real servicemen don't need to play that card. We don't deserve special treatment. I've seen quite a few references on here lately with people playing the military card for extra sympathy. Yeah, we sacrifice some more days away from home and our also our lives, but true military members don't do it for priviliges or special acknowledgments. I've met PLENTY of Marines, Sailors, Airmen, and Soldiers that could definitely grow up! Just because you spent your 6 years in doesn't make you special. Get off your high horse.

Again, you joined the site and agreed to the rules. Cry somewhere else!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

kgpcr said:


> i am not the one who needs to grow up.
> 
> its very childish


Well, judging by the fact that you decided to take this to the forum instead of PM's shows me that maybe you are indeed the childish one. Grow up, and learn to settle it man to man. All that posting this in the forum is going to accomplish is letting everyone realize what I said in the first sentence.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

wow! i must have missed something!!


----------



## DJ 50 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont want to fuel the fire here but being new to this site Im starting to wonder about some of you. Is this a site for outdoors or whining? This is worse than a small town cafe during a hail storm. I didnt log on to this site to listen to people talk **** about others. AND ITS GETTING WORSE!!!
I could go on and on but I didnt see a topic for crying. But what do I know, Im just a guest from 10.X clicks north of HWY W outside of XAX not too far from ABC but closer to XXX than XXZ.
If you have some GOOD opinions about the topic spill em. If not just let it go.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I was away from my computer for a few hours, and received this in both a PM and on here. I see you wish to handle this publicly....

Consider this your one and only warning on this site kgpcr. We've removed 5 people over the last month for similar violations of forum rules.

Just because you spent 6 years with the Marines doesn't mean I'll bend over and allow you to dictate the rules on this forum. My father was a Marine, and my best friend in school Rick (who is also a supporting member here) is still currently serving his 4th? tour in Iraq as is his DI wife Tammy in Baghdad. I respect them all immensely as I do you for your service.

As many would attest here, I normally show extreme patience and deference in many issues involving moderation. I've taken my lumps and learned a certain amount of tact when trying to deal with all the personalities on this site. However there are limits to things I'll allow you to do here. Calling people out publically on the carpet isn't one of them.

Using your own words


> "I was not scouting here at all, just offering a little intel to the folks who may be heading out. Or should we not help at all and hope they have a rough time of it"


That is internet scouting. When others come here to learn exactly where people are finding birds, it directs people to go to a specific location. Instead of an area receiving normal pressure, a named location will now have an extra 10-20% more traffic due to word of mouth and the internet that a specific locale has birds. Guys that drop a $100 bucks a week on gas doing their own scouting are now getting scooped by some lazy Azz sitting at a computer screen with a beer. That isn't right, and it creates alot of animosity from the guys trying to do it right.

I'll show some class and stop here and comment further via PM tomorrow.

Let's see if you can do the same.

R y a n


----------



## Bird2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

I am heading to YYYY next week in the YYYY part of the state. I have talked with farmers whos land I will hunt for their impression of bird numbers. I made a trip out there last summer. If I ask other hunters on a forum about there experiences in a general area, that is *not* internet scouting. I am just excited to go next week and am interested in what people are experiencing. There is another website out there where I did that and received great stories of the hunt and impressions. No specific locations, no directions. I don't need those.

KGPCR - Go ahead on over to the site where you are welcome and there have been no problems. I go by kdj2002 over there. There are posts on that forum in your support right now.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Continuously editing of posts takes away a first amendment right! If going to have an edit rule need to edit all forums, topics and post to be fair and consistent.

Just my $0.02

Peace to all


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This is a privately owned domain. The rights granted you by congress do not apply here. Users rules do. Use a little restraint, when posting, and all can benefit from your knowledge and experience.
Burl


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Guys.....as of right now this is the rule here.It is that simple.Until told otherwise,we will continue to follow them.We ask you to do the same.....making snide posts will make no difference.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Nice post Taddy.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Keep up the good work. Apply the rules consistently, and there won't be any problems. Without good moderation, the anonymity of the internet turns message boards into monkeys flinging poo. There's always a fine line between people feeling like they can express themselves and chaos. I think the mods do a darn good job.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You Mods are doing a great job!!! You always have been!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

"Roosters, roosters, and more roosters...Pheasant hunting tips, tactics, and reports."

This is probably part of the problem. Why doesn't the word "reports" get taken off all of the topic descriptions. I don't think "reports" are much diffrerent from internet scouting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Let me get this straight. I am confused.

Are the people who are creating the posts putting "XXXX" for the town names ?

Or are the posts being edited by replacing the names of the towns with "XXXX"?

What's the story?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Let me get this straight. I am confused.
> 
> Are the people who are creating the posts putting "XXXX" for the town names ?
> 
> ...


To be clear...

I have asked some of those posting on this thread and others to not list specific locations for towns or directions to/from towns or listing counties in general. Saying you are SE ND is one thing.. Saying you are 5 miles east of Casselton is too specific... I could find the area you were in with reasonable effort when a location gets that specific.

There have been some that didn't realize this policy existed...

What I have been doing is putting 4 green x's (*XXXX*) blanking out the names of those locations.

Ryan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ryan

Thanks for clearing that up. Since that is how you want this thread run, I will be sure when I share my photos from last weekends hunt to follow your rules. I don't check the Pheasant Hunting section much, so I must have missed your announcement.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Ryan
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up. Since that is how you want this thread run, I will be sure when I share my photos from last weekends hunt to follow your rules. I don't check the Pheasant Hunting section much, so I must have missed your announcement.


This is not necessarily how I want _this thread_ to run. It is more of a general rule on Nodak to not name specific locations in the forums. This helps keep the internet scouting flame wars down.

I'd suggest that when anyone posts pics (please do) to just name the general area (SE ND, Central ND, North Central ND, SW ND)... anything more specific starts generating add'l hunting traffic in that area.

I can tell you from experience that bird concentrations are very specific to certain sections of land. Especially with pheasants, you can drive 2 miles over from a hot area and find nothing. It often relates to a particular landowner's farming methods, certain crops being planted etc...

If you give me a ballpark area within 5 miles I"ll be able to find that hotspot as well as any other hunter worth his salt will be able to do. It's not rocket science.

I've had some people get angry that I edited the county they were in. It is true that county "X" might be large. But if you have some guys on here doing internet scouting and they hear that Pembina county is hot for birds, there's a chance they'll swing over there if they don't find birds, don't find access etc...

(For everyone else reading this..) Just remember that what might not seem specific to one person might make another guy ticked because you are suggesting the lazy internet slobs go check it out....

Ryan


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

R y a n said:


> lazy internet slobs go check it out....


Thats quite a quote Ryan. Is that how u feel about your members here??
Wow I am finding less and less reason to even view this site. The constant mis infomation directed to NR and obvious negitive feelings are hard to put up with...........not sure why u even have this site. It serves no useful purpose ........ :eyeroll:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Don

I'm not real familiar with other sites around the country that concern hunting in their respective states but some of them that I have looked at are less hospitable to certain questions than Nodak by a long ways.

I am not trying to be a smart butt at all but I don't think anyone forced you to come here but since you are here all of us that are trusted by the owner of this site to moderate these forums have a responsibility to make sure that everyone is treated the same with all due respect, we are also trusted to carry out the policies of the owner and to try and make sure that information disseminated is fair for all parties involved.

This is a talk forum that is interactive and it has only one means of communication and that is the ability to type. Typing words on a page does not allow other forms of communication to define the message such as facial expression, body language etc. Many of the responses that are what you call misinformation are "tongue-in-cheek" responses meant to be in jest. Some guests that have broken the the rules with malicious replies and argumentative responses have been removed from the site because after given a warning they continued the same behavior.

Many who come onto this site seeking specific information are given the requested information by private message. I do it quite often on the duck hunting forum without giving GPS coordinates and I have received a good number of thank you replies via email. There is actually a group of guys/gals that have learned the process, that start to contact me about mid summer to find out the waterfowl conditions in their favorite region. I always answer their questions and I am sure the other moderators do as well.

The duck hunting forum has been one of the most contentious forums on this site when I started as moderator I tried to compile information to some of the most asked questions and I posted it at the top of the forum. I feel it has done a lot to ease the animosity that once flamed with just about every post.

Ducks are one thing but upland is another and if you come to ND to go upland hunting and cannot find any upland game you just are not looking hard enough there is upland hunting all over this state. Giving specific locations to find good upland hunting on the Internet creates the possibility of this site or any other site to lose credibility if the person reading the info goes to the area and finds a pasture grazed down to dirt.

it is kind of a damned if you do damned if you don't scenario, so instead we will give a region or county in the public forums and leave it at that, if information is requested and if a thread shows up listing a specific request for information we have been asked to moderate the post and generalize it to try and keep the peace. We are not perfect but we do our best and as moderators we volunteer out time to try to help keep this site running smoothly in as fair a manner as possible to everyone.

Hunting and talking about hunting and the experience is supposed to be fun, it can be done with a little restraint by some and a little cooperation by others without resorting to internet scouting.

Good hunting

Bob


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Well said Bob, it's nice to know some here have a reasonable approach to what is going on. Don't mind your rules it's your forum, but don't like being called an* internet slob* Just because I have a question or a report on a hunting trip. Sharing infomation just seems natural to me so others can enjoy the experience as well. I spent 30 years in Alaska flying people out fishing and hunting and sharing my knowledge. But my livelyhood depended on it so it just comes natural to me. Have a hard time understanding why others don't feel the same way. But times are changing I guess. I can remember the soil bank days as a kid in the late 50's and early 60's. Never thought I would see it again. But here it is again 50 years later. Just have a hard time understanding why people wouldn't want to to share this once in a lifetime experiance with anyone who is interested..........


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

wow, this is like highschool girls bickering :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I say if someone is dumb enough to give away there location let them do it. :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> I say if someone is dumb enough to give away there location let them do it.


screw that, there is to many d-bags on this site, thats all they are looking for is a good place to hunt in this beautiful state, put in the effort that some of us locals do and you'll prevail....... i couldn't thank our moderators enough (espeically Chris and R y a n) for puttin out some XXXX's on some locations that would effect us locals and all the hard work we do


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I coulden't agree with you more, but obviously if someone puts up a exact spot it isn't true. I can't even imagine putting the exact area up. With all of the posted land this year, I almost blind fold my buddies while driving out there. I just think it's funny when people keep asking.

Trust me man. I scout a ton. I have put on about 4 oil changes this hunting season between the scouting car, and my truck.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> Trust me man. I scout a ton. I have put on about 4 oil changes this hunting season between the scouting car, and my truck.


Yeah i believe you, but the thing that gets me, is all these people that have 5-10 posts behind their name and are asking and telling locations. Lets jst say it doesn;t make my day :******:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

In case some haven't noticed at the bottom of the page......this website is ranked number 2 out of the top 100 waterfowl websites.The Refuge Forums are number 1.That means a whole lot of users here.It is also state specific where as most are not.

The only posts allowed that are specific are the weekly USFW reports since they are press releases.

We feel it is only fair to residents and a lot of non-res. that we keep internet scouting to a minimum to keep places from being overrun.It isn't fair to people who have put in the time and money to find good hunting spots and then be overwhelmed with hunting pressure because someone here posted they shot limits every day for a week at XXXX.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Where can I get camo blindfolds.  

Classic quote!!
I almost blind fold my buddies while driving out there.[/quote]


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I have a question, and I don't mean to ruffle any feathers here (PUN INTENDED!!)

ahem...anyways.

I understand the fact people should have to find their own spots, and we don't want hunting areas completely run down, heck, I asked before too without even thinking of the effects it would have.

What can we say in reference to where we are shooting? Can we say the town, or what half of the state it is in? I just don't want to push the boundries and get into trouble.

My other concern is, why don't we do this for fishing? They same thing happens to fishing spots. Word gets out, and bam, the spot is fished down to nothing.

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I have a question, and I don't mean to ruffle any feathers here (PUN INTENDED!!)
> 
> ahem...anyways.
> 
> ...


Read my post from 14:20 above... start with that.. I have a meeting at the moment, but will give you a longer reply in a bit.

We've addressed this issue several times on different forums...

Ryan


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I just discovered this forum. This was the first thread I read. WOW!!! Not a friendly bunch, are you?



If someone says they found birds 10 miles from Jamestown, what difference does it really make?????? If it's private land, they still have to get permission. But, if those are the rules.........

Someone mentioned not needing anymore MN hunters. I agree ( I live in MN), MN hunters tend to be slobs. However, I know how NoDaks (I'm from ND) hunt, they are no better. Every person I know there roadguns pheasants and shoots deer out of their pickup. I certainly hope this isn't a forum that does nothing but whine about non-residents.


----------



## mmartin (Oct 12, 2007)

Mn hunters slobs? boy u sure think highly of where u come from. I think u are going to find bad eggs no matter where u r from. everyone should be treated equal.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I just discovered this forum. This was the first thread I read. WOW!!! Not a friendly bunch, are you?


Good job adding to it!!!! :thumb:

Then you say....


> Every person I know there roadguns pheasants and shoots deer out of their pickup.


 So what are you saying? All ND hunters as this way, or just your friends?? :withstupid:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Maverick,

Based on my experience for many years with my farm, yes, I'd say most NoDaks would be clueless on how to hunt deer without the aid of their pick-up. And my friends don't hunt that way, because we only hunt with archery equipment. Kinda tough to shoot a deer out of the pick-up window with a bow. I also never figured out what joy there could be in ground pounding a pheasant in the road ditch. That's not hunting, it's just killing. NoDaks have always immpressed me as being somewhat slobish. I'm not just pulling this out of my butt, this is based on many years of annually having problems with hunters doing unethical acts on my land or along the section lines. Though, sometimes these people would have Minnesota plates, most of the time, they were NoDaks. That's a fact! :******:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

MAK said:


> Maverick,
> 
> Based on my experience for many years with my farm, yes, I'd say most NoDaks would be clueless on how to hunt deer without the aid of their pick-up. And my friends don't hunt that way, because we only hunt with archery equipment. Kinda tough to shoot a deer out of the pick-up window with a bow. I also never figured out what joy there could be in ground pounding a pheasant in the road ditch. That's not hunting, it's just killing. NoDaks have always immpressed me as being somewhat slobish. I'm not just pulling this out of my butt, this is based on many years of annually having problems with hunters doing unethical acts on my land or along the section lines. Though, sometimes these people would have Minnesota plates, most of the time, they were NoDaks. That's a fact! :ticked:


 :fiddle: :bowdown: :fiddle:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Mak based on my experiences, I still live here, I'd say most NoDakers are some of the best ethical hunters in the world (atleast my friends are and we hunt with guns, pointers and labs)! But you can go ahead and keep shooting pheasants with the bows you make by hand (oh wait all you shoot are deer,blackbear and antelope)!! Are there some bad apples...Yes just like there are in anything ( I would bet money that one of your friends has seen a rooster in the ditch and made a go for it) !!! But to say...


> I'd say most NoDaks would be clueless on how to hunt deer without the aid of their pick-up.


That's a pretty bold statement, and one I can tell you didn't put much thought into! You see Mak, it's just not true!!!There are the real FACTS, from my many many years of *hunting/living* here.



> I certainly hope this isn't a forum that does nothing but whine about non-residents.


 Then don't turn it into one......
Who is the one whining, about deer hunting in the pheasant forum? :withstupid:


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

There are slobs every where. Yes we have more than our share of road warriors in ND but people get shot out of treestands every year in MN.

I think the R-NR debate is a waste of time. All slobs should be turned in, regardless of the color of their liscense plates or where they are hunting.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

To get this back on topic maybe the mods could edit specific locations to sw, sc, se, nw ,nc, and ne instead of xxxxx.

There are roosters in every county in the southern half of the state and waterfowl migrate throughout the entire state. What is the big deal?


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Having just come across this thread, I feel it is time to come to support NodakOutdoors. I find it very reasonable to not give out hunting locations, as people do put in alot of time to find those spots. I am guilty, however, as I have inadvertantly asked for advice, not so much for hunting as fishing. It is not that I am an internet scouter, I am merely an inexperienced hunter looking for advice. I would like to thank all of those who have helped me with suggestions of HOW to find birds, HOW to find the fish, and other advice, especially in the Hunting Dog Forum.

And, as I see it, it is not that MN hunters are especially sloppy or slobs. Give credit where credit is due, as there are slobs from other states there are also very respectable ones also. The same goes for resident hunters here in ND. I would like to thank those who treat ND and hunting here with respect.

Once again, I would like to stand in support of NodakOutdoors for all that they've done for everyone, especially myself. They do not mean to limit the freedoms of others, but are merely keeping the best interest of hunting in mind. Thanks guys!


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Maybe we should just limit it to "ON THE NORTH AMERICAN CONTINENT" that way we cant give up any secret spots


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow i must have missed something as well.

kgpcr as a Marine your actions are horrible Not to mention you have no tact. You ARE the 10% in the military that are the sh!tbirds just by the wy you have blown up on here. If you were one of my Marines I would have your A$$ you make me uke: .


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

kgpcr......enough already.Tired of your constant complaining about an issue that has been decided.It is what it is.Getting old.Find something else to do.


----------

